# Exterior Painting around Power Line



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

I apologize for starting another thread on painting our house but I thought I'd have better luck getting answer. 

We have a power line that runs from the street to our house. I need to get up to the fascia boards to scrape and paint but I'm unsure how to do it safely. I've googled it and some say to use a fiberglass ladder, others say to call the power company to put up insulating blankets, and others say skip it all together.  

I called the power company and they will only cut power to the house. Not a problem except that it will be about $200 and I have to schedule it a week in advance. I also need to call them when we are done so that they can turn the power back on. I was told that they might be able to do it that very day, but it depends on their schedule...it could be 1-2 days after we are done before we get power. So although it might be the best option, it might not be the most convenient. With the weather the way it has been, scheduling a week out might not be possible. If it's raining the day they are scheduled to shut down the power and I need to reschedule, add on another week for that. 

Do I have any other options that are safe? The trim is going from medium tan to white so it will be noticible if I leave it as is. 

Picture for reference: (eta - the power wire is the top one...the one below it is cable)


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

*I do not mean to negate or minimize the danger working around live service lines in any manner.*

And I can't see the detail up there.... but done carefully... it is painted around all the time.

Yes .... I would recommend a carefully placed secure fiberglass ladder. I would not stretch around the service wires while painting at all.... move the ladder... just take it slow easy carefully.

Throw off your main breaker to the house if you want.... that will kill any potential on your neutral.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Those wire are suppost to be insulated.
I agree I've never once had them kill the power unless I needed to remove or relocate the line.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

It's always spooky to me to work around power lines. But I never heard of a painter killing the power just to paint. 
Use a fiberglass ladder and don't touch the lines.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, the wire should be insulated up there and most certainly it was [insert number of winters and summers at his been up]. And we have not turned off power when painting around it on projects.

But you are the one doing this project and the one closest enough to see the wiring first hand. If you are not comfortable working with the power on than by all means turn it off. 

Among other things, if you are all tense, edgy and jittery up high on an extension ladder---waiting and wondering what it will feel like to be zapped by live current---you risk doing something with your relationship to the ladder that could hurt you. You should do what makes you feel safe up there. 

You have to love the power companies cavilier attitude about the schedules of others though.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> *I do not mean to negate or minimize the danger working around live service lines in any manner.*
> 
> And I can't see the detail up there.... but done carefully... it is painted around all the time.
> 
> ...





joecaption said:


> Those wire are suppost to be insulated.
> I agree I've never once had them kill the power unless I needed to remove or relocate the line.





Jmayspaint said:


> It's always spooky to me to work around power lines. But I never heard of a painter killing the power just to paint.
> Use a fiberglass ladder and don't touch the lines.


Good to know that we don't need to kill the power. I wasn't looking forward to that hassle just to paint a foot of trim near the wires. I'll make sure to use a fiberglass ladder...I think ours is metal but I'll borrow one if I have to. 



sdsester said:


> Yes, the wire should be insulated up there and most certainly it was [insert number of winters and summers at his been up]. And we have not turned off power when painting around it on projects.
> 
> But you are the one doing this project and the one closest enough to see the wiring first hand. If you are not comfortable working with the power on than by all means turn it off.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the house is 53 years old so no telling if and when the wires were insulated and what has happened since. Good call about my comfort level up that high too. Guess I'll practice on the other side of the house to see how steady I am. I'm not a big fan of heights but I am a big fan of keeping myself safe and alive. :wink: Thank goodness I won't have to be on a tall ladder for long, the rest of the house is reachable with a 6 footer.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use a ladder stand off when working on the fashica so I do not have to lean back.
I also have leveling feet on my ladders so I can adjust for uneven ground.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Just don't forget it's up there- mine is located on an outside wall just above my gutters. I knew it was there and was using an 8' step ladder while cleaning my gutters. I got so involved in the task that I temporarily forgot about the wire- but I quickly remembered when the top of my head whacked it. I think my heart skipped a beat Maybe a plastic hard hat would be good?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

joecaption said:


> I use a ladder stand off when working on the fashica so I do not have to lean back.
> I also have leveling feet on my ladders so I can adjust for uneven ground.





TheEplumber said:


> Just don't forget it's up there- mine is located on an outside wall just above my gutters. I knew it was there and was using an 8' step ladder while cleaning my gutters. I got so involved in the task that I temporarily forgot about the wire- but I quickly remembered when the top of my head whacked it. I think my heart skipped a beat Maybe a plastic hard hat would be good?


Good ideas... it's sure easy to get complacent... space out.... be thinking of something else..... run your hand into that saw blade. That gutter probably/maybe would have been the rest of the ground thru you... yes the hots are insulated but the bare neutral could have given you a buzz right off the ladder. AND you know what your doing.

Theoretically you're safe, but ya still otta respect anything.... especially electrical.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I usually throw a drop cloth, folded over a number of times, over the line and slide it up to the end. This will give you some protection if you do accidentally stray into the zone where it could jump at you if it is exposed, which it shouldn't be. Follow the advice given, take your time and be careful. It's a little un-nerving but it can be done. I've done many of them, some of them very dicey looking, and never killed power. Just be respectful, not afraid.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

joecaption said:


> I use a ladder stand off when working on the fashica so I do not have to lean back.
> I also have leveling feet on my ladders so I can adjust for uneven ground.


Good call with the stand-off (had to look it up to see what you were talking about). 



TheEplumber said:


> Just don't forget it's up there- mine is located on an outside wall just above my gutters. I knew it was there and was using an 8' step ladder while cleaning my gutters. I got so involved in the task that I temporarily forgot about the wire- but I quickly remembered when the top of my head whacked it. I think my heart skipped a beat Maybe a plastic hard hat would be good?


Yeah, it's easy to zone out when doing something as mundane as painting, but I'm sure that fearing for my life will keep me pretty alert.  I have a few hard hats though. 



MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Theoretically you're safe, but ya still otta respect anything.... especially electrical.


Absolutely! 



jsheridan said:


> I usually throw a drop cloth, folded over a number of times, over the line and slide it up to the end. This will give you some protection if you do accidentally stray into the zone where it could jump at you if it is exposed, which it shouldn't be. Follow the advice given, take your time and be careful. It's a little un-nerving but it can be done. I've done many of them, some of them very dicey looking, and never killed power. Just be respectful, not afraid.


Great idea about the drop cloth! If it will add protection then I'll do that. I'm not all that concerned of it looking perfect up there, just enough to cover the tan so it isn't noticable against the new white trim. 

My neighbor has an 8' scaffold that he will let me borrow but it might be too short to get me up there. His father has a few fiberglass ladders that he'll let me use if I need to.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

*NOT ADVIZING SO>>*>

but just honest talk, I'm getting older and now basically only use light duty aluminum extension ladders...(fiberglass is too heavy/cumberson for me).

If I am around/near electrical, I do use that heavy rubberpad from my shop to place the ladder on.... I think the worst hazard is in putting up the ladder and making sure you don't walk it into the overhead.:whistling2:


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> *NOT ADVIZING SO>>*>
> 
> but just honest talk, I'm getting older and now basically only use light duty aluminum extension ladders...(fiberglass is too heavy/cumberson for me).
> 
> If I am around/near electrical, I do use that heavy rubberpad from my shop to place the ladder on.... I think the worst hazard is in putting up the ladder and making sure you don't walk it into the overhead.:whistling2:


I have a mule (husband) that will be able to move the ladder/scaffolding around for me. :laughing:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

kimberland30 said:


> I have a mule (husband) that will be able to move the ladder/scaffolding around for me. :laughing:


We like to think of ourselves as STALLIONS.:thumbsup:


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> We like to think of ourselves as STALLIONS.:thumbsup:


Mule, stallion, whatever gets the job done!


----------

